# Easy to clone strains



## waldo79 (Jan 29, 2010)

Which strains are best for easy to root and good yielding clones? Anyone have any information on cloning DNA Genetics Sharksbreath, LA Woman, Lemon Skunk or Rocklock? Got these strains as freebies and was planning to clone them. Thanks.


----------



## diggydabomb (Feb 2, 2010)

i have these freebies as well got them germinating right now....dont know how they clone but i will keep you updated.....im really excited about the sharksbreath looks like a good time


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 2, 2010)

i have a strain that clones so easily, problem is i dont know what
it is, it was given to me.  if i cut 8 clippings i will get ATLEAST 7
to root, i thought i was the king of clonning, then i bought some seeds.....
i can clone them, but not as easily as this other strain, sorry i dont know what it is..


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 2, 2010)

so far the easiest and quickest cloning plant I have had is train wreck...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 3, 2010)

Cinderella 99


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 3, 2010)

Fwiw, Super Silver Haze and AK47 were soooo easy. BUT, i would say its more about technique and providing the proper enviroment for cloning. One of the biggest mistakes I see and read, is ppl getting inpatient and pulling it out of growing meduim before it roots. If roots aint shooting out, leave it alone.


----------

